# Can you split a network cable?



## ManinBlaq (Jul 22, 2003)

So basically, I have a single line connecting me to the world. Problem is, I want to add another computer in the next room.

Now I could, run another line ... 100+ feet in my attic, but honestly I don't want to.

Is it possible without using a gadget (such as a hub or router), to simply split the cat5 cable ... like with a T-adapter?

If trying such a thing isn't prudent, please fill me in on why that's the case.


----------



## akita (Jul 17, 2003)

no... you cant , you need to run the cable to main comp via it's nic, then from second nic on first comp to second comp, with its own nic !


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

Routers and hubs are the equivalent of "T-line" type adapters. They're just bigger and more complex. There isn't a simple alternative.


----------



## akita (Jul 17, 2003)

no... you cant , you need to run the cable to main comp via it's nic, then from second nic on first comp to second comp, with its own nic !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sure you can split it! Either a simple hub or switch will allow you to run both of those computers from a single run. The line from the network router or broadband modem is run into the uplink port of the hub/switch and the two local systems are connected to any of the other ports. This is done all the time, including several places in my house!


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

Theres another way to do it that I've tested as well, as long as you have more cable ends and a crimping tool. Cat 5 has 8 wires inside the cable, you actually only use 4 of them unless you use gigabit networking. You can actually split the cable, on one end run two pairs of wires to one Rj-45 connector and the other pair to another cable. If you split the other end in the same manner you effectively create two cable runs from one cable. I've done it, and it works


----------



## Compumedic (Oct 1, 2002)

Also, check out http://www.cyberguys.com. They sell a "T-adapter" that you may be interested in for RJ-45. It works along the same principle as Toddles has said. It uses the unused wires in the Cat5 cable.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

You may be able to split the cable in that fashion but unless you then connect the new cable to "something else" it would be an exercise in futility. You would still require another item to share a connection or files which seems to be the intent here.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The T-Adapter will work, but the hub/switch is easier and cheaper ($12). You need two T-Adapters ($10/ea), and extra port on the source end, and two more patch cables ($5/ea)! This seems to be an easy choice for me.


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

Good point, I was thinking there was already a hub at his main PC, and he was installing another pc at the remote area. I figured it would be cheaper. Now that I re-read the post though I'd have to agree with the rest of you, just buy a hub. It's easier, and allows for more expansion.....after all, we all know how PC's multiply, just like bunnies they are.


----------

